# Training to stay in yard



## shandra (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd like some suggestions on the best way to train our 12-week-old puppies to stay in the yard. Currently we do not let the roam unattended or unleashed but I'd like to get started early on setting some physical boundaries for when their older. Our house is on a three acre parcel with a large fenced back yard but we'd eventually like to allow the dogs to have the run of all three acres without fear that they will stray onto a road or leave the property. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I would first start to work on a very good recall. You'll want them to always come when you call them.

You can start this by putting them on a long lead (around 20 ft) and calling come. If they come right away give them a great treat! If they don't come right away, reel them in with your long lead and still praise/treat them for coming.

Or you can play a game with 2 people and call the dog from one person to the other.

I don't think I would ever feel comfortable leaving dogs unattended off leash. I'd worry that something would catch their attention, wildlife, people etc. and they'd go off to visit. But if you're out with them, their recall is probably the most important thing.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

What we did with our golden growing up was. Walk the border of our property over and over again with her on leash and when she went out of our yard we would correct her saying "stay in your yard". We lived in the country and were surrounded by farm fields. So with repition she seemed to get the idea that she was not allowed in the field. But it was not perfect and with time got worse so maitence training would be best.
Like with training for an inviasable fence when the behavior is setting in test it by having somone on the "other" side temp them to cross and correct them if they do and Praise them if they do.


----------

